

Developers.Google.com down - bubba1356
http://developers.google.com
edit: looks like they&#x27;re having problems, I&#x27;m sometimes getting the homepage but no search results
======
bubba1356
Not sure if it's down for everyone, a few mentions of it down on twitter-
[https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=developers.google.com&...](https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=developers.google.com&src=typd)

Intermittent for me at the moment

------
fidz
Just curious is "X Website Down" important to discuss?

------
namenotrequired
Not any more

------
afshinmeh
was down.

------
rfvtgb123
is this some kind of clever ddos? ;)

